# GCH CH Redyre Choice v Eternal Moon



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

GCH CH Redyre Choice v Eternal Moon ("ET") on the cover of Purina's Today's Breeder Magazine, issue #74.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome, when does that issue come out, or has it come out?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Congrats! He truly looks amazing!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I love him!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Beautiful, but then all your dogs are!


----------

